# warm water discharge ?



## BOB-O (Oct 28, 2007)

Does any one fish any warm water discharges from about Marietta to PA. I have fished a factory just west of marietta a couple of times for hybrids but lately they haven't seem to be working on the weekends. Any info would be greatly apprecieted and i may have an open seat in boat


----------



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

Bob

I fish the Cardinal Plants warm discharge near Brilliant Ohio.
TONS of white bass.
After going out with a fellow OGF'r and learning some tips I couldnt get em off my lures.
I wont give em all away but 1 nice bait is a split yellow tail wiggler with a bee face lead head. I dont know if the type of head makes a huge differance but I know they hit em around the barge piers.
Hope this helps


----------



## Jignpig (Jul 2, 2007)

I have heard stories of people catchin some dandy smallies in the Ohio outta the discharge in Belpre, behind Kraton Polymers? I think. I haven't been there personally but what I've been told, when they're on it can be quite a treat. Tightlines.


----------



## BOB-O (Oct 28, 2007)

thanks for all your help guys. we get a nice weekend maybe we can give it a try


----------



## Oldguy1 (Oct 16, 2007)

if you put in at powhatan point,there are two power plants you can fish ,the Mitchel plant is down stream on the w.va.side and is closest to the boat ramp.the Burger plant is up stream on the ohio side at Dillies bottom.
I havn't fished them in a few years but the last time i did we caught alot of wipers and white bass(in november i think,i know it was cold!)The fish should still be there.we used jigs tipped with minnows.Interestingly i saw two guys fishing with chicken livers,and they caught as many wipers as we did with minnows!


----------

